# Mitchell 402 salt water help!



## Disco (Aug 21, 2013)

I paid a local reel repair guy here in FWB to "tune up" my old 402 for me. I got it back and sat it on the shelf for 3 or 4 months and then decided that I wanted to use it again. I really do love the old reel and its what's comfortable in my hands. But as soon as I rigged it up I noticed the drag not working properly. It would tighten itself down as line was being taken. So I had a good buddy look at it and he fixed the locking down part but the drag is still very jumpy or hit and miss. Its hard to describe other than saying that the drag is jerky not smooth. It let's the spool spin only in short bursts. Can this reel be made to operate smoothly? I really love old reels and dont have the extra cash for a high dollar new reel. 
The reel also clicks while reeling and I was wondering if it could be silenced internally? 
Thanks in advance!!!

Disco


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

See keith [ocean master] he will fix it or advise you honestly.


----------



## BirdNest (Jul 25, 2013)

Sounds like you need to take the drag stack out and clean the washers then regrease them


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

It's going to click. That's the anti-reverse doing it's thing. You can add some grease to it and it will quiet down a bit. The drags are not in properly. Pompano Joe lives on 98 and I'm in Gulf Breeze. Which ever one is closer.


----------



## Disco (Aug 21, 2013)

Ocean master I will bring it to you without a doubt. Is there a general cost I can plan on it being? I understand estimates are exactly that "estimates". I'm an auto mechanic so I know how jobs go and how estimates are. I just want to be prepared and I dont have much extra cash flow laying around lol. If a new/better washer set is needed I am cool with that. Whatever makes it as good as it can possibly be!

Thanks again!
Disco


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Less than the cost of a "Happy Meal".


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Ocean Master said:


> Less than the cost of a "Happy Meal".


And you'll actually wind up happy! :thumbup:


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Keith's charges are not in any book for a certain job. Sounds like he's hungry for a happy meal. Hey keith fix a reel for a happy meal......


----------



## Disco (Aug 21, 2013)

OK so I had to Google how much a happy meal costs lol! I have two small children and I can't remember ever buying them a happy meal!!! But the good news is that I'm sure I can afford one ha ha! Is this kind of repair something I can wait on? I live in Fwb so its a solid 40 minute drive for me each way. I won't stand around I'll go see the sights of gulf breeze and wait patiently.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

I'd bet you could wait. I'm by NO means as proficient as Ocean Master or Pompano Joe and I can rebuild my 402 drag stack in about 5 mins... Maybe 10 if it is REALLY crusty in there.

I highly recommend Keith's (Ocean Master) upgraded drag stacks. The HT-100 or the Carbonex washers. I have both and have not put them to enough use to decide which I like better.


----------



## Disco (Aug 21, 2013)

I for sure want to upgrade the washer set if it will make the reel work better. I really love the reel!!!


----------

